# little problem



## walt1127 (Jul 6, 2013)

went to bass pro to do some shopping for my st auggie trip and seen these offshore angler xps saltwater squid on sale and was like hey thats a good deal for 98 cent a pack but then i got home and got to think i have no idea of how to use or rig this huge squid i fish alot of small plastics for bas but nothing like these so here i am once again asking for advice from the wonderful guys on gon


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 6, 2013)

these baits are like 5-6 inches to the skirt and about a 1/2inch thick


----------



## nickel back (Jul 7, 2013)

I always left stuff like that alone, also I stopped buying from bass pro, I wait until I get where I'm going and go by the local bait shop.(you can get some good advice from local bait shops sometimes)

sounds like you bought a lure that you troll with, not sure though.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 7, 2013)

also the internet is your friend.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 9, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I always left stuff like that alone, also I stopped buying from bass pro, I wait until I get where I'm going and go by the local bait shop.(you can get some good advice from local bait shops sometimes)
> 
> sounds like you bought a lure that you troll with, not sure though.



Yep, buying from the locals is a good idea. Even if you end up with a $5 bait you will never use, they will give you $priceless$ advice (usually). Spend a little money and talk to them. They will appreciate your business, and the second time you come back, they will tell you even more, especially if you have some specific questions.

I always stock up on circle hooks before I go though. Can't always find them. I usually buy LEAD from the local shops. I know I will need it, and I know they NEED me to spend a little money.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 10, 2013)

sounds like you bought a trolling lure. x3 on the local tackle shop advice.


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 10, 2013)

yeah saving the rest of my fishing budget for when i get down there it just seemed like such a great deal


----------



## nickel back (Jul 11, 2013)

I took a min. to look up what you bought, you may be able to fish them on a jig head, not for sure though.

let me add, I just looked at a pic of them.


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 20, 2013)

i couldnt find them online hardly anywhere


----------



## keller625 (Jul 25, 2013)

if it is a trolling lure, you might be able to salvage the purchase by cutting it up and making worms or other "custom" bass lures.

x4 for local tackle, lead is usually cheaper from bait shops, and they usualy have custom tackle from the area (for example pomp jigs painted in colors that have been working in the area)


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 26, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> Yep, buying from the locals is a good idea. Even if you end up with a $5 bait you will never use, they will give you $priceless$ advice (usually). Spend a little money and talk to them. They will appreciate your business, and the second time you come back, they will tell you even more, especially if you have some specific questions.



While local advice is good for alot of fishing, the problem is you never learn about new ways of fishing.  I vertically jig (knife jigs) and throw poppers in the GOM and if I were to listen to the local advice (from the Half Hitch and the like) I would not catch anywhere near the amount of fish I catch from snapper, grouper, AJ, wahoo and Blackfin tuna.  (not to mention nasty kings and other assorted mackeral).  Almost 90% of my tackle is purchased over the internet from overseas or importers in NY or other localities where my style of fishing is popular.  Sure, tried and true methods are good, but you never learn anything new and you would be suprised at the number of times I used tackle and methods not used locally that I outfished the "traditional style" fishermen in the boat with me.

More and more people are beginning to fish the way I do, but the rods and reels are not really designed for that style and they have more loses and fishing with rods and reels not designed for a style can be tiring and discouraging.  You will find trevalla rods by shimano...designed for jigging, but fighting fish with them gets real tiring and working the lure can be a chore.


----------

